# BSA military cycle truck?



## Euphman06 (Sep 21, 2021)

I highly doubt it... But it looks sort of military-ish to me. Any evidence of one of these with military involvement.


----------



## Mercian (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi,

although I can't say anything about this one, I have seen delivery bikes the same or similar to this in use on RAF stations and at BOD Donnington (a huge military equipment storage site in the UK) in the 1980's and 90's when I visited there often. They may have them still!

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi @Euphman06

Coming back to this, I found a 1940 catalogue published on @Wing Your Heel 's website, which identifies this as a BSA Carrier Model 917A. From your photo, and the catalogue image below, it looks nearly complete too.





All for the princely sum of eight Pounds, thirteen shillings and thruppence. (-: Which is about the equivalent of £340 or $465 today.





Image details credit: Wing Your Heels /









						BSA Tradesman’s Bicycles
					

BSA Tradesman’s Delivery Bicycles from 1914 I’ve gone through all the BSA catalogues, and compiled the pages here for the BSA Carrier Bicycle. If I come across more, I’ll add them…




					bsamuseum.wordpress.com
				




Did you buy it?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 6, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Euphman06
> 
> Coming back to this, I found a 1940 catalogue published on @Wing Your Heel 's website, which identifies this as a BSA Carrier Model 917A. From your photo, and the catalogue image below, it looks nearly complete too.
> 
> ...



No didn't buy it. The only difference I see is that rod that connects the top of the bracket to the rear axle area. That part is actually what made me think military..if I remember correctly the compax paratrooper folding bike that had the extra bar in the rear triangle was military? Either way... That's what I thought of when I saw this one.


----------



## johnny d (Nov 20, 2021)

Euphman06 said:


> No didn't buy it. The only difference I see is that rod that connects the top of the bracket to the rear axle area. That part is actually what made me think military..if I remember correctly the compax paratrooper folding bike that had the extra bar in the rear triangle was military? Either way... That's what I thought of when I saw this one.



Would love to have it ! Different !


----------

